# Aux back up lights



## DaveVB (Nov 9, 2002)

I have read a lot of the posts concerning this topic and see most guys want to wire in a switch etc... Is it possible to just wire them in directly to the OEM lights? Of course I have yet to look, maybe I can't get to the back up light wire on our 2004 GMC 2500?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You can all day long get to them. 
BUT, what's your new lights rated at?
And do you only want the lights on in reverse?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I would advise an auxiliary switch. I prefer to be able to see whats behind me even when im not backing up. Mount them where you like then run the wires to a switch in the cab. 90 minute job and you have all the light you could want


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

i wired my rear aux lights to my cargo light… i brought power to a relay from the battery then used the cargo light to trigger the relay.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I run my in to OEM Reverse lights plus I run a switch I can turn them on or they will come on when I back up
I use Led square bulbs lights like you see on flatbeds 4'' round or the oval ones


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

i run these


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

DaveVB;1901907 said:


> I have read a lot of the posts concerning this topic and see most guys want to wire in a switch etc... Is it possible to just wire them in directly to the OEM lights? Of course I have yet to look, maybe I can't get to the back up light wire on our 2004 GMC 2500?


Yes you can but I highly recommend using a relay.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

you can splice them to your reverse wire. No need for a relay


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

dodgegmc1213;1902018 said:


> you can splice them to your reverse wire. No need for a relay


That depends on the current draw of the new lights. High end LED lights use little power and might be ok. Run of the mill halogen lights draw more and may overload factory wiring.


----------



## breadfan (Jan 26, 2014)

just installed 27w led's myself, only draw 1.7 amp each, but ran wire to upfitter switch. idea is if they can be left on, they will get less snow build up.
btw they are tuff led about $45/pair and get many positive reviews likening them to ridgid.


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

If you do a search under strobes n more vrs rigid I have a post there of my set up for extra back up lights that work off of reverse as well as have a 3 way switch that can make them be on all the time , off or only work when in reverse gear . I would repost but not good at doing it plus what I put on there took a lot of time to do .


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

I switched my stock reverse lights with LEDs. Much better and brighter than stock, but not as good as the bigger auxiliary ones the others have posted.

They were simple plug and play switch out from the stock bulbs and made a good enough difference to me for the time being. I found they were a simple improvement if your looking for something quick and easy.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

breadfan;1902349 said:


> just installed 27w led's myself, only draw 1.7 amp each, but ran wire to upfitter switch. idea is if they can be left on, they will get less snow build up.
> btw they are tuff led about $45/pair and get many positive reviews likening them to ridgid.


They won't generate enough heat to melt the snow that accumulates on them. You'll have to get out and clear them off occasionally.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Back Up Buddy. 180.00 for two bright assed led lights, plug into trailer outlet, have an inline switch so you can turn them on leave them on at will, or leave the switch off and they only come on when in reverse. 180.00, plug and play, done in five minutes.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

On a chevy with 7-way plug the trailer wiring will support a pretty good load on the reverse line, 15A I think, enough for 2 55w halogens. Tapping into stock bulbs for anything but the smallest draw is asking for blown fuses or overheated wiring, LEDs would probably work though but trailer outlet is so easy.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I have my rigid D2s on both. The relay is built into the harness on the rigids. Hooked up to reverse inside cab no splicing of the harness out in the elements And also have them on a switch for spread pattern and for the fishing boat at night, hooking up trailers early am etc..


----------



## psychob0b1977 (Nov 18, 2014)

I mounted mine on my backrack and used a relay. i have a 3 position switch so i can have the lights come on when i put it in reverse, stay on all the time, or stay on. they are 100 watt halogen bulbs.


----------



## BeaverFood (Oct 31, 2009)

My installer, wired LED back-up lights into the trailer wires. They come on automatically when in reverse.

By the way, what's the secret to keep that rubber seal on the BakRak from freezing to the top of the tailgate? I used a putty knife the last time it froze down, and put a good cut in it. I've put some vaseline on it, but not sure it's the answer.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Either Vaseline or Fluid Film.


----------

